# Contract Assistance



## SidelinePropMgr (Aug 26, 2003)

I am looking to create a contract for my plowing. Is there anyone out there that would share theirs with me. I come to the forum because you guys and gals have more experience than me. This is my 2nd year in the business and I am trying to get things in place to make it a full time endeavor. I am in Dayton, Ohio. If it must be faxed, my fax # is 937-275-4776.

Thanks In Advance,
[email protected]

:waving:


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Just read down a little further, someone else asked the same question.


----------



## Time Cutters (Oct 26, 2003)

*I can understand*

I have been searching this site and many others for weeks and I can not find out any information on contracts. It seems as though they are some deep secret that you have to make mistakes and figure out all by yourself. I don't really understand it because I have been looking at this site for a while and most people are from very different places. I guess they never got any help from anyone when they started and now want to treat others the same way! If I do find anything I will let you know!

realmad: And Please PLEASE do not reply to this message with search the top or go to SIMA--- Thanks because I already did that!)

Sorry but I will let you know
Dianna


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

heres one of the threads on contracts that has some info
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12210&highlight=contracts

One thing on contracts many people have spent alot of time and money to make their contracts such as lawyer fees and such so you cant fault them for not wanting to give out their contracts to other people and the fact that one should write their own contract tailored to their specific company not just rip off a contract that someone else made especially because some things in other peoples contracts might not apply to what your doing. also with each state having different laws some contractual items may not be legal in your specific state. but asfar as people not offering help on contracts there are quite a few members on this site willing to help with them i did a search for contracts and got 688 threads on this sight that has infor about contracts includeing the one i listed above. once you write your contract feel free to post it on here and other members im sure will be willing to critique your contract and offer insite into what you may want to add or remove. and time cutters not to sound rude but if you actually did some reading of the threads that come up on a search of the word contracts you would find pretty much all the info you need to write your own contract. you just gotta do the homework and read through them and pull out what would apply to your business and compile them together to make a contract. that fits your needs. and the members area of sima has contract info too.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

*Re: I can understand*



> _Originally posted by Time Cutters _
> *realmad: And Please PLEASE do not reply to this message with search the top or go to SIMA--- Thanks because I already did that!)
> 
> (Ok)
> ...


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> i did a search for contracts and got 688 threads...


And as often as somebody begins a thread asking for somebody to send them a copy of their contract someday soon it'll be 1688 threads.

I agree with what Adams plowing has said about why people might be reluctant to share their contracts, but in many of the threads individual members have offered to share copies of theirs privately.

There's *no* lack of willingness to help here at PlowSite. Ask a unique question (or even phrase a common question in a unique way), and the membership will be falling all over each other trying to share their wisdom, but ask the same question that's been asked four times already this week and you're likely to find the reply is "do a search".

Fill your *first* ever post with exclamation points and the "real mad" smilie and somebody might get a bad first impression....

BTW, Welcome to PlowSite!!

:waving:


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

If the sample contracts that SIMA has would not help you, I am afraid you will be hard pressed to find anyone here that can. It sounds to me as if you want it handed to you on a silver platter and don't want to do the leg work. If you want it handed to you on a silver platter, it will cost you $170 to become a member of SIMA. If you never got another bit of information from being a SIMA member, that in itself would be well worth the price. 

Sorry, but WE will let YOU know, Dianna


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

*Time Cutters*

If you are gonna talk like that, then why are you even on this site? I have gone at great lengths to help people as much as they have helped me. There are dozens of members who regularly help as much as they can. I , however , am not just going to send my contract to anybody who creates an account on here and just wants to take a copy and run with it. This is a community of snow plowing enthusiasts who try to help each other to the best of their abilities. It is NOT a place to just demand a copy of a contract. I welcome new members and try to help them if I can, but this is going too far. Don't just come on here as a newby and start demanding stuff, and then complain about our replies.


----------



## Time Cutters (Oct 26, 2003)

First off I never set out to make enemies. I was just trying to help the guy out and make him feel a little less frustrated. I never asked for any one to hand me anything. I have worked hard and done the research. Type in CONTRACTS under search and you get stuff but no real answers. Many of them have nothing to do with contracts. Besides I was responding to a question not asking ANYONE for help or I would have wrote my own question. I just think that when someone gets up the courage to ask for help and the only response they get is "search" or go to SIMA it is pretty sad. It takes some people alot of time to ask someone else and you guys respond with mean and rude comments.

This is my first time actually writing anything because I thought it was suppose to be a site that was welcoming and used to make connections and relations in the business. It took me along time to make that response or even become a member because I thought people would be mean and I guess I was right! I do not feel welcome and wish I had not responded because the way it seems you only want certain responses by certain people. I just wanted to become a part of this site and be helpful.


Sorry


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I have given copies of my contract to several new people. I just don't like the way you get on here acting like this.:realmad:


----------



## Time Cutters (Oct 26, 2003)

I Just felt like everyone was being a little mean. I apologize for :realmad: .I just felt bad for th guy 

Sorry Dianna


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Yeah but you have to understand where we are coming from. Its hard, because people will just get on here and want a simple solution to success. Then a lot of them take the knowledge and run. I'm not saying that you or SidelinePropMgr are doing that, its just that we get a post like his a lot, and many members have talked a lot about contracts on here before. I have been invloved with a few threads on contracts that I think have a lot of useful info in them.


----------



## Time Cutters (Oct 26, 2003)

You all have a lot of useful information on here. It is a great site.Sorry I was a little angry.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Dianna, first of all welcome to plowsite.

Second of all, you must understand that what may be legally ok in Connecticut may not be legally binding in Minnesota and vice a versa.

Most of the people here on plowsite will help you if you ask, they may just not do it publicly! Why you ask... well as friendly and helpful as most of us are, we are also prone to shady dealings buy people who are not so helpful and are just looking for any ege they can get to steal business from someone else.

That is one reason most people will suggest a search or to join Sima. That is also a reason why you never see exact pricing mentioned on line.

If someone asks how much to charge for a parking lot of a certain size, how do I know its not someone from my service area trying to undercut me?

I hope you can understand where most of us are coming from. We don't mean to be rude or unwilling to help, but we all must be concerned about the possibility of someone being somewhat shady ( not that you are, I would never suggest that) but it has happened to some of us before.

Once you get a bit more familar with the personalities you will see that we are not really all that bad. There was one guy on here that came across really abrasive, almost to the point of him being hated by everyone, but then someone from here met him in person and found out that he was a really nice guy . So Dianna, don't let the bravado and testosterone turn you off to plowsite.

:waving:


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Don't let any of this get under your skin, Dianna. Some of our most esteemed members have made their debut by saying something and then getting absolutely *BLASTED* by everybody.
I remember a kid who came on and said right up front that he knew *everything* there was to know about plowing. Can't remember his name though.... Anybody remember who that was?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Man I'm starting to feel bad for him almost, since you guys can't seem to forget he said that. 

Almost.

First off, Welcome to Plowsite Dianna!

The search feature here turns up every thread with the word searched for. So unfortunately, while searching "contract" comes up with 600+ threads, it does not bring up only the threads where contract "samples" or contract "clauses" or other more specific items were discussed in detail. During that search the member who posted the original question will find several threads where people have posted where others can obtain free sample contracts from other people who do not mind sharing a "sample contract" with everyone. Here's an even different reason for not sharing a contract (I'm from NJ so unfortunately our litigious society here makes us have to think in this manner), if I share my contract with someone & they run into problems with it, I expose myself to a potential lawsuit when someone in NY can't collect their payments, or some other major problem because they used the terms in my contract. Many of us don't want to have to worry about that kind of stuff. 

Our suggestions to search are by no means an attempt to be rude or mean at all. Many of us have been here for a time & we know the wealth of information that is already here. Our suggestions to new members to search is as much of an invitation to explore and discover what they have really found in this site, as it is an effort to help with their specific question (because we know that the answer is already here, & I hate typing so I often won't retype information that I've already posted here, and others are the same as well). We would hate for the new person posting to miss a great thread with perfect answers to their question simply because I, or others are too lazy to retype our opinions on the matter. Spending a few minutes in a search might give someone 10 new items to help with their business that they might not have known about, while answering their original question. 

Now, the real answer to the original question is "consult your attorney & have them write the contract for you", for the reasons mentioned earlier in this thread. But instead of writing that rude & maybe mean response, we suggest the member search for the info that we know that is already here that helps with the particular question. :waving:


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Well put BRL:

For motivated start ups who would like to see a sample contract - i would be more than happy to help. I have faxed more than my fair share of contracts to people intersted in expanding, enhancing their contracts. In return, I enjoy feedback from them, on my contract. That is what this site is all about! 

It is just seems to be a little redundant when people ask to see someones contract without any specific questions! Just send me the contract! I spent days on this fourm reading and learning, when I first found it! 

Chuck B.


----------



## Time Cutters (Oct 26, 2003)

I never asked to see anyones contract. I just felt bad for the guy.
I totally understand why you would not want to put it out there.

Thanks Dianna


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Dianna - I was not directing the response to you! 

It was meant to be a general statement for all plowsite members. A great example of what I was getting at is about a half page down in this forum. You will know what I am talking about when you find it!

Chuck B.


----------



## Time Cutters (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks chuck B

DIanna


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

I posted my company's contract within the last couple of weeks right here for all to see. There was a great deal of discussion about our contract and others. I think most of the relevant questions regarding contracts were covered. If you have any specific questions regarding our contract i would be happy to answer them if I can. By the way, I just looked up the bill from our attorney that he sent us for preparing our contract 5 years ago. $675.00. I think you can see why some people don't want to give away anything that they paid for. 
Just remember what was already said, our contract may not apply to the laws of your state, or even apply to your type of business.


----------



## Time Cutters (Oct 26, 2003)

I never asked to see anyones contract. I just wanted to help the guy out

Thanks dianna


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SidelinePropMgr _
> *I am looking to create a contract for my plowing. Is there anyone out there that would share theirs with me. I come to the forum because you guys and gals have more experience than me. This is my 2nd year in the business and I am trying to get things in place to make it a full time endeavor. I am in Dayton, Ohio. If it must be faxed, my fax # is 937-275-4776.
> 
> Thanks In Advance,
> ...


I was replying to the original poster.............


----------



## Time Cutters (Oct 26, 2003)

Sorry Man. I got it in my email so I thought it was a reply to me. My Bad. I have Been Taking a lot of slack A bout my posting.

THanks Dianna


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

To Dianna (and any other new members checking out this thread),

This is an internet message board, not life & death. Like Digger242 said, Please don't take things so personal, we're all just having some conversations here. I believe you apologized for the post you made that upset everyone, and your apology was accepted. That's over. The thread will continue regardless, and most of the responses are directed to the original thread subject, & you, & everyone else who cares to be checking out this thread. Unless someone specifically quotes something you said the posts are for everyone or to everyone. You have subscribed to this thread (or left the default E-mail notification on in your profile). So every time there is a reply to this thread, you will receive an E-mail notification letting you know there has been a reply to the thread. That notification does not mean someone specifically made a post to you, just that there has been a reply to the particular thread since your last visit. You may also receive E-mails or Private Messages from members that are directly to you (if you allowed this option in your profile). Those E-mails will look different & will say they are from XYZ Member, while still coming from the Plowsite.com address, and they are private. So relax, & welcome once again, & enjoy your visit here. If we can help in any way feel free to ask.


----------

